# ScrOG..Best time to stop tucking in flowering!



## EL Connoisseur (Nov 3, 2018)

Hi all cannaculties..Tell me your opinion about something in ScrOG..when do you bilieve is the best time to stop tucking in flowering in order to have enough height of the buds to be nice and not become 5cm?..Indica strain btw..I expect experienced answers from expirienced growers please..Thank you and appreciate your response!

!~Enjoy Growin~!

E.C.


----------



## pulpoinspace (Nov 3, 2018)

well. simple answer is when your canopy is full.

i'll usually tuck throughout veg and the first week or so of flower.

from then on I do the opposite of tucking and pull as many tops up through the scrog as possible. i usually want my colas to grow at least 10-12 inches above the scrog so i don't do any tucking after about day 10 after the flip.

if you want to really scrog. you have to veg until your screen is full. then flip to flower. you get a nice thick canopy above the scrog.


----------



## EL Connoisseur (Nov 3, 2018)

Look at this pic my friend..i am already in Day7 from flip..what so you think about her..i flipped her when i have filled the 60% of the space in order to fill the rest during the flowering stretch..


----------



## EL Connoisseur (Nov 3, 2018)

pulpoinspace said:


> well. simple answer is when your canopy is full.
> 
> i'll usually tuck throughout veg and the first week or so of flower.
> 
> ...


?.What do you bilieve!


----------



## pulpoinspace (Nov 3, 2018)

You can keep tucking for another week. Have you grown the strain before? Some strains will stretch for 3-4 weeks in early flowering.

For absolute best yield you want to veg until your scrog is full. But your plant looks great you’re on the right track.


----------



## pulpoinspace (Nov 3, 2018)

here is mine at day 2 after the flip:
 

and day 20 after the flip:


----------



## EL Connoisseur (Nov 3, 2018)

pulpoinspace said:


> You can keep tucking for another week. Have you grown the strain before? Some strains will stretch for 3-4 weeks in early flowering.
> 
> For absolute best yield you want to veg until your scrog is full. But your plant looks great you’re on the right track.


Nice,thank you my friend..actually this is my 1st grow so i have many things to learn..i dont full in veg cause after this i will not have enough space to keep tucking in the first 10 days in the flowering stage..thats why i flip at 60-80% of the space..the strain is critical kush from barneys farm..as i told you its the 1st time i grow something so i dont have experienced about stretching yet!


----------



## pulpoinspace (Nov 3, 2018)

looking great. you'll get the hang of it.

best of luck!


----------



## EL Connoisseur (Nov 3, 2018)

pulpoinspace said:


> here is mine at day 2 after the flip:
> View attachment 4226617
> 
> and day 20 after the flip:View attachment 4226618


i think you also flip at 70-80%!


----------



## pulpoinspace (Nov 3, 2018)

EL Connoisseur said:


> i think you also flip at 70-80%!


yep! i try to wait as close as i can to get the scrog full but sometimes its just hard to be patient!


----------



## Northernpop (Nov 6, 2018)

Hi guys. I've been growing for over 20 years, and because I can only grow 4 females in my 2ft x 3ft x 5ft cupboard atm, I've scrogged for a few years now. You have to be patient, but I flip when the net is about 3/4 full of shoots. Keep tucking for a week or so into the stretch, then just keep the lights at the optimum distance, and you should manage a great harvest.

This is my scrog on the first day of the flip (White Critical Express Feminised) - great scrogger. I'd avoid autos as you can't control/train them as you'd like. 

Happy growing !!


----------



## EL Connoisseur (Nov 7, 2018)

Northernpop said:


> View attachment 4228349 Hi guys. I've been growing for over 20 years, and because I can only grow 4 females in my 2ft x 3ft x 5ft cupboard atm, I've scrogged for a few years now. You have to be patient, but I flip when the net is about 3/4 full of shoots. Keep tucking for a week or so into the stretch, then just keep the lights at the optimum distance, and you should manage a great harvest.
> 
> This is my scrog on the first day of the flip (White Critical Express Feminised) - great scrogger. I'd avoid autos as you can't control/train them as you'd like.
> 
> Happy growing !!


Thank you for your advice dude.


----------



## Northernpop (Dec 8, 2018)

Hi EL Connoisseur, just thought I'd upload my girls at week 5 flower end. I had to use spent compost, and they look low in nitrogen, but are flowering well, and still have a week and a bit to go too. 

This White Critical Express really is a 45 day flower strain.

Happy growing !!


----------



## Aladdin.khalifa (Dec 9, 2018)

EL Connoisseur said:


> Hi all cannaculties..Tell me your opinion about something in ScrOG..when do you bilieve is the best time to stop tucking in flowering in order to have enough height of the buds to be nice and not become 5cm?..Indica strain btw..I expect experienced answers from expirienced growers please..Thank you and appreciate your response!
> 
> !~Enjoy Growin~!
> 
> E.C.


Hello El Connoisseur!

This is a very good topic. It is hard to give you a straight answer as not all "Indica"  strains have the same level of stretch. I would say roughly after about 10 days but it depends on the strain and on your grow light.

The more powerful the light, the more light penetration. The more light penetration, the sooner I would stop tucking in flowering. 

Hope this helps man


----------



## Northernpop (Dec 9, 2018)

Aladdin.khalifa said:


> Hello El Connoisseur!
> 
> This is a very good topic. It is hard to give you a straight answer as not all "Indica"  strains have the same level of stretch. I would say roughly after about 10 days but it depends on the strain and on your grow light.
> 
> ...


Yes, I'd agree. Good lights speed up the flowering and compensate varying height levels.

For what it's worth, I'd look at Samsung Double light strips. I built this led setup for only $250. They're efficient and long lasting, plus the heat sinks are cheap, as you can just use U shaped aluminium framing.

Check out my recent build. I use it from seed to weed, and it's excellent.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/samsung-led-double-striplight-diy-build.965216/

Happy growing !!


----------



## Midnight Warrior (Dec 13, 2018)

I quit tucking the last week of veg so the colas could start growing up to take advantage of all the light. First pic is the pic I took the last day of veg and the second I took the other day at about 1.75 weeks of flower.

IMO I wouldn't tuck in flower, but that's just me.


----------



## Curbcalamitous (Aug 20, 2019)

Sooo just wanted to ask something if anyone is still here. Soo basically you wanna veg till full. Flip and allow vertical growth pulling back and heads that jump up above the others? Like is what your aiming for that all bud sites start at the canopy and go vertical from there?


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Aug 20, 2019)

Curbcalamitous said:


> Sooo just wanted to ask something if anyone is still here. Soo basically you wanna veg till full. Flip and allow vertical growth pulling back and heads that jump up above the others? Like is what your aiming for that all bud sites start at the canopy and go vertical from there?


Yes.. but some people keep tucking for 2 weeks when dealing with a stretcher. Mine I couldn't tuck anymore because there was no more room to tuck.


----------



## zypheruk (Aug 20, 2019)

If your plant is not a stretcher or an Indica dominant plant you can fill the screen and flip.


----------



## HielanVibes (Aug 23, 2019)

Scrog life here!!!! I think tucking depends on a few things, but nothings ever black and white. Ive tucked well into flower a few times; forgot to put my screen down one time, that was a pain.

Vibe with your garden, try new things in moderation, and you'll figure out what works best in your situation.( light intensity, air flow, strain, height restrictions, additional training, grid square size)

Ive been growing a wedding cake, but just from seeds found in a sack; so phenom stability is nonexistent  and my grid squares are a little large.

Cheers Trichomies!


----------



## Curbcalamitous (Aug 23, 2019)

What signs do you use to guage when to stop tucking? Is it when they stop becoming uneven? Cos Iu do wanna let them stretch a lil right? Has anyone tried using MH and switching to HPS when stretch stops?


----------



## HielanVibes (Aug 23, 2019)

Curbcalamitous said:


> What signs do you use to guage when to stop tucking? Is it when they stop becoming uneven? Cos Iu do wanna let them stretch a lil right? Has anyone tried using MH and switching to HPS when stretch stops?


The hard line answer i think is when you cant tuck because of length of stem, or the stems become to rigid for a tuck, theyll break.

The goal is an even canopy spread per my light footprint with a focus on getting some nuggy spears. Some plants are lengthy and require more attention, while others may get one tuck and are golden. 

PS thick canopies need sufficent air flow on top and below 

May your harvests be happy trichomie!


----------



## pulpoinspace (Aug 23, 2019)

Curbcalamitous said:


> What signs do you use to guage when to stop tucking? Is it when they stop becoming uneven? Cos Iu do wanna let them stretch a lil right? Has anyone tried using MH and switching to HPS when stretch stops?


if you just want a simple answer about 10-14 days after initiating 12/12 is a safe bet


----------



## Curbcalamitous (Aug 24, 2019)

No just more like say as a % of final stretch


----------



## HielanVibes (Aug 28, 2019)

Curbcalamitous said:


> No just more like say as a % of final stretch


Be careful broskies, its better to know the constraints that drive the rules, then having just straight up rules given to you over the internet. All ecosystems will vary per grow op: strains, phenoms, etc. Know the fundamentals and you can derive your own % strech guidelines per your own, specific constraints. Mistakes pave the way to success, but only when you learn from them.


----------



## Thc-ch-ef (Oct 7, 2020)

I’m 10 days now since flipped to 12/12. Here’s before I flipped 12/12 (first 2) and yesterday (next 2) was last day I tucked. And what my beginning flowers look like today. Should I stop scrogging now and let them stretch up?


----------



## LedCOB (Oct 13, 2020)

pulpoinspace said:


> here is mine at day 2 after the flip:
> View attachment 4226617
> 
> and day 20 after the flip:View attachment 4226618


Cool, what did you make your screen from?


----------



## Thc-ch-ef (Oct 14, 2020)

Day 16 from flip 
I stopped tucking/strapping down 2 days ago. Which is 16 days from flip and 8 days since I first saw pistols. I Don’t want to hurt my budlets 
Unless anyone can tell me why I should keep going?? I’m letting her fly now


----------



## plantastic (Oct 15, 2020)

I flip when the screen is 60-70% full then stop tucking once branches hit the inner edge of the SCROG frame, all growth after that is vertical and buds are nice and long, in this pic they were about 40 days into flowering, pretty much all of the growth above the screen is flowering growth. For some reason i got no middle growth in this one :




Cheers n beers


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 15, 2020)

There is no absolute answer to this question . It all depends of the Strain and how she is behaving and how you want your scrogged plant to look! I
. I am 2 weeks into 12/12 don’t see any signs of any stretch stopping . because of that I will continue to tuck and Move branches . 
This is my Chemdog scrog as of last night . I have been scrogging for over 10 years. I have tucked all the way to Iike 8 weeks flower To get the canopy even and light to hit the bottom buds.


----------



## Curbcalamitous (Oct 30, 2020)

HielanVibes said:


> Be careful broskies, its better to know the constraints that drive the rules, then having just straight up rules given to you over the internet. All ecosystems will vary per grow op: strains, phenoms, etc. Know the fundamentals and you can derive your own % strech guidelines per your own, specific constraints. Mistakes pave the way to success, but only when you learn from them.


but you're arent giving me any useful advice.or telling me anything at all. Like what are the fundenments you speak of? And I'm more.asking, does.it hurt yield.if you tuck to long. Answer (from experience) pretty.kuch all tucking after flowering is insisted should.be just to lower the head you shouldn't be breaking dominance anymore


----------



## Thc-ch-ef (Oct 31, 2020)

Curbcalamitous said:


> but you're arent giving me any useful advice.or telling me anything at all. Like what are the fundenments you speak of? And I'm more.asking, does.it hurt yield.if you tuck to long. Answer (from experience) pretty.kuch all tucking after flowering is insisted should.be just to lower the head you shouldn't be breaking dominance anymore


I stopped tucking 16days ago (see my post above). And I was 8or 9 days into flower. I did it as soon as I started seeing a lot of pistols and figured the canopy was full enough. Screen was maybe 85-90% full, Ive tied/pulled a few branches lower or more to side using garden ties since. But nothing aggressive. This is my canopy this am 25 days into flower. Colas for days!! Tuck as much as you can. Without damaging your budsites, but I’d recommend stopping when you feel there done stretching 
Hope this helps


----------



## Curbcalamitous (Oct 31, 2020)

Pretty sure that's the question I asked. When they stop strrtching. But this just leaves smaller bud sites. I pre veg longer so don't get asuchcstretch Why won't my images upload hmmm..


----------



## Curbcalamitous (Oct 31, 2020)

I can't seem to upload any images but let me put it this way. I can't fit my.canopy.inca single photo


----------



## Curbcalamitous (Oct 31, 2020)

Thc-ch-ef said:


> I stopped tucking 16days ago (see my post above). And I was 8or 9 days into flower. I did it as soon as I started seeing a lot of pistols and figured the canopy was full enough. Screen was maybe 85-90% full, Ive tied/pulled a few branches lower or more to side using garden ties since. But nothing aggressive. This is my canopy this am 25 days into flower. Colas for days!! Tuck as much as you can. Without damaging your budsites, but I’d recommend stopping when you feel there done stretching
> Hope this helps


whats ur veg time though


----------



## Thc-ch-ef (Oct 31, 2020)

Curbcalamitous said:


> whats ur veg time though


I vegged those 2 for like 6-7 weeks lots of lst during, before I even installed the scrog.


----------



## Curbcalamitous (Oct 31, 2020)

Thc-ch-ef said:


> I vegged those 2 for like 6-7 weeks lots of lst during, before I even installed the scrog.


Well obviously, but how much square footage/meterage is it and how many plants? I run 1²


----------



## Thc-ch-ef (Oct 31, 2020)

Curbcalamitous said:


> Well obviously, but how much square footage/meterage is it and how many plants? I run 1²


That’s a 2’ square tent 
They have a lot of colas and started lst on them very early


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Oct 31, 2020)

I usually over fill the first screen and stop tucking after around week 1 or two of flower then add another screen to support the vertical growth up until the end.


----------



## Curbcalamitous (Nov 1, 2020)

Thc-ch-ef said:


> That’s a 2’ square tent
> They have a lot of colas and started lst on them very early


6 weeks or fill 0.6m² is a kind time though


----------



## Curbcalamitous (Nov 1, 2020)

Finallly


----------

